# Copyright



## sabalex (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello I would like to find some good recipes to put on my website. I have no ideas about how it works. Do you think that a polite email to the writer to ask the right will be enough?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Here's a place to start: http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/profe...-property.html

You cannot post a published recipe without permission from the author, which may include paying for the privilege. This site has warnings against copying and pasting from other websites, and also against posting recipes one retypes from a printed source.

There's a thread at the top of the list for this very forum that explains more about it. Have a look: http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/recip...e-posting.html


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

As an editorial consultant (not to mention being the Reviews Editor here at ChefTalk) I deal with copyright everyday.

You can see some of my germane comments by going to the link Mezzaluna provided.

Also be aware that pragmatically speaking, the copyright laws just don't apply on the internet. They are unenforceable, as things stand right now. Which is why you see all those recipe-collection sites "importing" from each other all the time. And why bloggers steal each others recipes. Sometimes with credit, often without.

As noted in my earlier comments, lists are not subject to copyright protection, but the directions for putting them together _may be_ construed as intellectual property. However, unlike other copyrightable property, it only takes a minor change in a recipe to make it a new one.

All in all, on many levels, if you ask for and gain permission you'll have no problems.


----------



## sabalex (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you for your answers, I fund some websites who allow me to take some recipes in exchange to a link for each of them. It's a good deal for both of us. But I would like to find more of them so, let me know if you have some good recipes or websites to share…


----------



## ajoe (Jan 14, 2008)

sabalex,

I don't want to knock what you are trying to do, but do have some opinions I would like to share.

I do not like web sites that have shared links and will generally not use them. I much prefer sites with their own recipes.

One reason is that I don't like clicking a recipe link and be taken to a new site where that recipe may or may not appear. Also those links often tend to be broken, so now I find myself at a new site and have to start the search process over again. A real PITA.

In addition, I like to use sites who I have come to trust. If many of their recipes are good, the chances for success with new ones are much higher. When using linked recipes, all such trust is no longer applicable.

I love searching for and sharing recipes, but I have been very disappointed in recipe "link exchange" sites. Sounds like a good idea but just doesn't work well in practice.

Just my opinion.


----------



## sabalex (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you for you advices, I will think about it.


----------



## paulaspencer (Aug 20, 2010)

Does anyone have an opinion on what are now the "best" recipe sites now? Ones that you trust and why...


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I have yet to find any recipe dump sites that I trust. More times than not there is something amiss with the recipe: ingredients are missing or have incorrect amounts; instructions are missing or unclear, or the recipe just doesn't work as written.

You'd expect this to be less true with blogs, assuming that any recipe posted on a blog would be tried and true. But such is not the case, and blogged recipe can be just as incorrect as those found at the recipe dumps.


----------

